# Short DSM M8 Antenna Installation.



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

How can the DSM antenna be installed in an M8 radio?
I seen it in a mag but cant find it or know what state I 
was in when I saw it. 
Someone please help. Thanks.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

ummm ... something like this?


http://www.rc411.com/pages/howto.php?howto=16&page=3




Mark :wave:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks a million. I believe I can do that.

Tommy


----------

